# Best SOUNDING acoustic for under 500$



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Im looking for one around the 400-500$ range. I want something that just sounds REALLY good for chording. Im not going to be playing lead or anything on it, so just chording. I will be playing for church, etc.

I really have no clue about good acoustics, so any help on brands to look for/avoid would be MUCH appreciated...I dont want some salesman at a guitar store ripping me off of my hard-earned money.  thanks again in advance


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Beaver Creek Solid top is a great guitar for cheap.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you want something with a pickup built in or not? I'm guessing you probably do, but just want to check.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Norman or Seagull are hard to beat in that price range.

Stay away from Fender, Garrison, BC Rich, Ibanez.

TG


----------



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

Check the local buy and sell rags for used Yamaha's as well. I picked up my LD-10S for $500 and that was taxes in at a music store. I agree with the Seagulls and Simon & Patrick models too. I used to own a Simon & Patrick SP Pro Mahogany; I sold it a few years back with a Fishman pickup and hardshell case for $450. There are good deals on used acoustics out there and if you are patient you could end up with a guitar that originally cost $800 to $1000 new. Good luck, and God speed.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Timing and luck are everything. I got my '76 Guild D-25 for $300 CAD from a guy selling due to financial difficulties. I got it this year. Very little wear, excellent set up, tone and volume is incredible.

It's been said before that your money goes a lot farther if you go used in the guitar field.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

traynor_garnet said:


> Norman or Seagull are hard to beat in that price range.
> 
> Stay away from Fender, Garrison, BC Rich, Ibanez.
> 
> TG


I would back-up the Norman and Seagull, especially the Seagull line.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

+3 on the Seagull. They are great guitars. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Garrison... lots of good qualities and bang for buck in that price range.

Khing


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Anything in the Godin family, Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Well thanks everbody! This info will sure help a lot when shoppin'. Thanks again everyone!


and in answer to kat's question...I do want one with a pickup in it. I have a dean markley humbucking acoustic pickup thing which you stick in the soundhole of an acoustic, but I would rather have a pickup built in. thanks again! keep the suggestions coming


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

+1 or ++ on Seagull ... Great value ...


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Anything in the Godin family, Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie


Agreed, I'm picking up a sweet Norman sometime this week, I just couldn't believe that 300$ is all it takes for a sweet ass guitar.


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Another plus for Godin


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

This one is under your budget but a great guitar for the money.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/prod...readnought-AcousticElectric-Guitar?sku=515191

Some close ups of the very nice binding...

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/accoustics/washburnacoustics/dk20t_detail_head.jpg

http://www.adirondackguitar.com/accoustics/washburnacoustics/dk20t_detail.jpg

I played one the other day at MCC in Airdrie they had four come in and three went out the same day.

Nice guitar for the money.

Khing


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

niiice! Im going to check that one out too king, thanks!


----------



## GuitarPix (Jan 11, 2007)

I hesitate to state the obvious, but I think the best buy for whatever price you pay is "the one that sings for you." Go into a larger store if at all possible and play every single one that is within you're price range and has a pickup. Some people love Garrison, some Seagul, some Fender, some Martin - this is your art and so your "taste" is what is more important that what any of us think is a good guitar.

As also pointed out, you should check pawnshops and such because you can find great deals - but not always. If you play one and think "this is okay and meets my needs, but...." then try the next or go elsewhere. But if you find one that makes you think "Sweet" grab it right there, don't hesitate. I found a mexican Tele for $180 tax in at a pawnshop and its beat up but a real pleasure to play and sounds really good.


----------



## dhutchings (Feb 16, 2007)

Tarl said:


> Anything in the Godin family, Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie


Agreed here. My first guitar was a Simon & Patrick. I still love playing it to this day. Great sound.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Tarl said:


> Anything in the Godin family, Seagull, Simon & Patrick, Art & Lutherie


...agreed!

i helped a novice buy a $200 art & lutherie entry-level acoustic last year that was simply astounding.

-dh


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

200$...wow...never thought you could get stuff that was good for that sort of money...definately checking them out


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

niiice! Im going to check that one out too king, thanks!


I just played one the other day and remembered your question... it's a standout for sure.

Khing


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

the money is almost here...muahaha


----------



## Milothicus (May 22, 2007)

i've got a Norman B-20. i love the sound of it. it's not a bright guitar by any means. a nice warm sound, decent projection.

not many acoustics with a solid spruce top at this price point, as far as i've seen.

mine came stock with fishman pickup. find a dealer and ask them to bring out 2 or 3 to choose from. they do vary a bit, since every piece of wood is different.


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

a very good friend of mine suggested to stick with art and lutherie, norman, and seagull. we shall see as soon as I get to a music store to try some out. thanks everyone for your help!


----------

